# Dumble Overdrive Alternatives



## skiddypop (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi all,

I’m looking for a dumble overdrive special without spending six-figures. Clone makes, amp builders ect. I prefer a combo style, but wouldn’t be apposed to a small half stack. 

I’ve heard Two Rock does a good job. Any input would be great.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a Fuchs ODS 30 combo and it is really nice.


----------



## skiddypop (Oct 21, 2019)

player99 said:


> I have a Fuchs ODS 30 combo and it is really nice.


Nice, combo or head/cab? What do they go for used? Any dealers you can recommend?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

On the cheap end, I've heard YouTube demos (so take that for what it is) where the Fender Super-Sonic 22 sounds very, very Dumbly on the Burn channel when it's set right.

Ya know, just in case you're considering slumming it a bit.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MINI-MARSHMALLOW Tube Guitar Preamp - London Power Tube Amps


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There are a few high end clone builders out there, but perhaps the best option on a budget is one of the Ceriatones. 

I have no personal experience with them, though. It's not a sound I've pursued seriously.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a Two Rock modded Bassman I’m thinking of putting on the market. It can get close.


----------



## skiddypop (Oct 21, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> There are a few high end clone builders out there, but perhaps the best option on a budget is one of the Ceriatones.
> 
> I have no personal experience with them, though. It's not a sound I've pursued seriously.


Awesome, I will check them out.


----------



## skiddypop (Oct 21, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> I have a Two Rock modded Bassman I’m thinking of putting on the market. It can get close.


Give me a message if you decide too. Would love to see pics my friend.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Trinity Amps!

Trinity OSD

It’s available as a kit as well.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Another recommendation for a FUCHS ODS.. it will definitely get you there. Occasionally you can find a Fuchs modded ODS.. Bassman or Traynor as the donor.. two rock will get you there as well of course.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Another one to consider is the Brown Note D'Lite 22/33 ODS that runs 6V6 or 6L6s for 22/33 watt output. Alas, Brown Note is no more but the amps get great reviews! It's in the same camp as Fuchs and Two Rock.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

skiddypop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m looking for a dumble overdrive special without spending six-figures. Clone makes, amp builders ect. I prefer a combo style, but wouldn’t be apposed to a small half stack.
> 
> I’ve heard Two Rock does a good job. Any input would be great.


Have you considered a Dumble-esque boutique pedal to add to your current setup?


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

Glen Morris will build you a really slick Dumble style amp.The guy is ridiculously talented,and is a really kind hearted,down to earth guy,who I’m proud to call my Friend.
He’s also a walking encyclopedia of vintage amps,particularly tweed Fenders.
Give him a shot...


----------

